# Expansion project waiting list



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

The plants that we are going to have available are Bucephalandras, is not a very demanding plant but it does grow slowly, so it may grow some algae. The variations will depend of what we can get available out there. I will post details about the plants later on.

I will start the list:

1.- Alex (example)


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

1. Alex

2. Tanya


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

1. Alex

2. Tanya

3. Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Alex

2. Tanya

3. Nikolay

4. Michael


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

What's this about?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

1. Alex

2. Tanya

3. Nikolay

4. Michael

I put my name on and then read the original thread and saw that you wanted the most experienced members to participate and so I took my name off, lol.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Got the plants, a lot cheaper than I thought, have 5 different variations of buce, will post a list later tomorrow. They are small, that's why that i got them cheaper, I have one already flowering!!?


----------



## KrimsonRose (Apr 11, 2013)

I would love to help out with this project! 

5. Nikki & Jeremy


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

My goal for the next meeting is to distribute the plants between Mike Herod, Michael and Niko, they are the most experienced plant growers in the club. I will try to provide each one with 3 variation of the plant, 4 if growing of the mother plant allows it.


The waiting now looks more like:

1.- Tannya.
2.- Nikky and Jeremmy.


Please only sign up if you agree with the rules.


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

1.- Tannya.
2.- Nikky and Jeremmy.
3 - Luiz


----------

